# Windmagier vs Feuermagier (=



## Dream Bass (1. September 2009)

Hey Leute per post ahben wir ja ein code zut Tp zurückgabe bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe die Chance genutzt und meine Tp zurück gesetzt und dann mal auf Wind geskillt. Und ich muss sagen es macht mehr Spaß als der "Bäääm olol ich onehitte alles" Feuermagier.Es ist etwas anspruchsvoller aber geil ;-D Als erstes castet man Intensivierung dann 1-2mal Windpfeil dann Blitzschlag Meteorschauer hinterher => Tod des gegners 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Probiert es mal aus ist ungewohnt aber cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vigilantus (1. September 2009)

Windpfeil? Eher Plasmapfeil oder hast du als Magier Mainskills des Kundis zur Verfügung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte meinen zweiten Magier auch erst auf Wind geskillt... mit Level 30 dann aber auf Lichtmagie (Sek. Ritter) umgeskillt - mehr Damage, aber auch noch anspruchsvoller als Feuer^^

Vigilantus


----------



## HzweiO1994 (1. Januar 2010)

Hi leute ,
Ich spiele auch einen *MAGIER-RITTER . *Ich wollte auch auf die Lichtzauber umsteigen aber dann habe ich mir mal die Reichweite von Heiliges Licht angeguckt: 150! *Das ist ja viel zu wenig!
Feuerball hat 200 und
Flammenstoß sogar 225!
*


----------



## denel9 (15. Januar 2010)

HzweiO1994 schrieb:


> Hi leute ,
> Ich spiele auch einen *MAGIER-RITTER . *Ich wollte auch auf die Lichtzauber umsteigen aber dann habe ich mir mal die Reichweite von Heiliges Licht angeguckt: 150! *Das ist ja viel zu wenig!
> Feuerball hat 200 und
> Flammenstoß sogar 225!
> *



150 ist nich viel aber es macht fun. Vor allem weil es kaum Charaktere mit diesen Skills gibt^^ 
Der 20 Elite skill hat übrigens ne Reichweite von 200 und heiliges Licht bekommt mit dem 25 die fähigkeit die Ziele zu verlangsamen und da sind die 150 Reichweite ein sehr geringes übel


----------



## Fritscher (18. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute also ich spiele Magier/Ritter und ich weiß nicht wie ich ihn skillen soll.

Zur Zeit ist er auf Feuer geskillt und ich bin zufrieden damit, aber alle welt sagt immer ich soll auf Wind Oder Licht skillen!!!

Daher möchte ich erfahrene Magier bitten mir ihre meinung zu sagen wie er am besten geskillt ist^^

Danke schon mal für die Antworten^^


Gruß Fritscher


----------



## DrLongnose (28. Februar 2010)

Hi,

Wieso meinen alle das man nur 1 richtung skillen sollte ich skille alles was schaden mach also Feuer und Wind.
In ROM geht das doch recht gut da man nicht sagen kann das es einem an TP mangelt (gut zu Anfang schon aber später passt das ;D)
Bin Mage 55/Priester 38

Skillung:
Flammenstoß: 55
Gewitter: 45
Feuerball: 40
Electrobolzen: 40
Blitzschlag: 40
Meteorschauer: 40
Fegefeuer: 40
Feuerwissen: 55
Windwissen: 50
Reißende Flut: 38


----------

